# Desk/toy box combo from Woody57



## musicman (Dec 4, 2009)

*Desk/toy box combo from Woody57*

Hey,
I'm trying to find where I can buy that awesome desk/toy box combo built by Woody57. We had one for our 5 children 15 years ago and I want to buy three now for my grandchildren. I don't know what I'm allowed to put on here. But , please email me at [email protected] if you know where I can buy these from a store. I probably couldn't afford Woody's. Although, it is beautiful.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

musicman said:


> *Desk/toy box combo from Woody57*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm trying to find where I can buy that awesome desk/toy box combo built by Woody57. We had one for our 5 children 15 years ago and I want to buy three now for my grandchildren. I don't know what I'm allowed to put on here. But , please email me at [email protected] if you know where I can buy these from a store. I probably couldn't afford Woody's. Although, it is beautiful.


Good luck.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

musicman said:


> *Desk/toy box combo from Woody57*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm trying to find where I can buy that awesome desk/toy box combo built by Woody57. We had one for our 5 children 15 years ago and I want to buy three now for my grandchildren. I don't know what I'm allowed to put on here. But , please email me at [email protected] if you know where I can buy these from a store. I probably couldn't afford Woody's. Although, it is beautiful.


Did you send a message to woody?


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

musicman said:


> *Desk/toy box combo from Woody57*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm trying to find where I can buy that awesome desk/toy box combo built by Woody57. We had one for our 5 children 15 years ago and I want to buy three now for my grandchildren. I don't know what I'm allowed to put on here. But , please email me at [email protected] if you know where I can buy these from a store. I probably couldn't afford Woody's. Although, it is beautiful.


Did you mean this one here










I could provide you with the plans if you want them, I don't know where you live, but I think that shipping 3 of these is not going to be cheap, even I will be happy to assist you if you want, I'm on Norwalk CA 90650. But I think this will be a very nice project to make for your grandchildres maybe give it a try. 

Alonso


----------



## mrpops (Nov 14, 2013)

musicman said:


> *Desk/toy box combo from Woody57*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm trying to find where I can buy that awesome desk/toy box combo built by Woody57. We had one for our 5 children 15 years ago and I want to buy three now for my grandchildren. I don't know what I'm allowed to put on here. But , please email me at [email protected] if you know where I can buy these from a store. I probably couldn't afford Woody's. Although, it is beautiful.


Where would I find these plans to the deak / toy box ?


----------



## Dimples (Aug 25, 2014)

musicman said:


> *Desk/toy box combo from Woody57*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm trying to find where I can buy that awesome desk/toy box combo built by Woody57. We had one for our 5 children 15 years ago and I want to buy three now for my grandchildren. I don't know what I'm allowed to put on here. But , please email me at [email protected] if you know where I can buy these from a store. I probably couldn't afford Woody's. Although, it is beautiful.





> Where would I find these plans to the deak / toy box ?
> 
> - mrpops


I'm interested in buying plan's.


----------



## jessejames (Sep 8, 2014)

musicman said:


> *Desk/toy box combo from Woody57*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm trying to find where I can buy that awesome desk/toy box combo built by Woody57. We had one for our 5 children 15 years ago and I want to buy three now for my grandchildren. I don't know what I'm allowed to put on here. But , please email me at [email protected] if you know where I can buy these from a store. I probably couldn't afford Woody's. Although, it is beautiful.


wood love to get pattern for this toy box


----------



## jessejames (Sep 8, 2014)

musicman said:


> *Desk/toy box combo from Woody57*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm trying to find where I can buy that awesome desk/toy box combo built by Woody57. We had one for our 5 children 15 years ago and I want to buy three now for my grandchildren. I don't know what I'm allowed to put on here. But , please email me at [email protected] if you know where I can buy these from a store. I probably couldn't afford Woody's. Although, it is beautiful.


were would I find the plans for this toy box


----------



## pea (Nov 7, 2014)

musicman said:


> *Desk/toy box combo from Woody57*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm trying to find where I can buy that awesome desk/toy box combo built by Woody57. We had one for our 5 children 15 years ago and I want to buy three now for my grandchildren. I don't know what I'm allowed to put on here. But , please email me at [email protected] if you know where I can buy these from a store. I probably couldn't afford Woody's. Although, it is beautiful.





> Where would I find these plans to the deak / toy box ?
> 
> - mrpops


----------



## Walkinginpromise (Oct 19, 2015)

musicman said:


> *Desk/toy box combo from Woody57*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm trying to find where I can buy that awesome desk/toy box combo built by Woody57. We had one for our 5 children 15 years ago and I want to buy three now for my grandchildren. I don't know what I'm allowed to put on here. But , please email me at [email protected] if you know where I can buy these from a store. I probably couldn't afford Woody's. Although, it is beautiful.


Plans? Printed some out a year or so ago and now they are nowhere to be found in my one or on the Internet:-( 
I'm ready to build m son is turning 5


----------



## LaceyLockwood (Dec 30, 2015)

musicman said:


> *Desk/toy box combo from Woody57*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm trying to find where I can buy that awesome desk/toy box combo built by Woody57. We had one for our 5 children 15 years ago and I want to buy three now for my grandchildren. I don't know what I'm allowed to put on here. But , please email me at [email protected] if you know where I can buy these from a store. I probably couldn't afford Woody's. Although, it is beautiful.


I am interested in the plans for this toy box/desk. How do I go about purchasing them?


----------



## Sobbe (Jan 3, 2016)

musicman said:


> *Desk/toy box combo from Woody57*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm trying to find where I can buy that awesome desk/toy box combo built by Woody57. We had one for our 5 children 15 years ago and I want to buy three now for my grandchildren. I don't know what I'm allowed to put on here. But , please email me at [email protected] if you know where I can buy these from a store. I probably couldn't afford Woody's. Although, it is beautiful.


I'm am new to the wood working and have done quite a few big projects from DVDs case to a whole bar. My wife and I are expecting our first child this February, I want to make the desk/toy box and can't get plans anywhere .
I guess how do I go about getting sed plans for the project or if that is possible?


----------



## KitvS (Nov 16, 2015)

musicman said:


> *Desk/toy box combo from Woody57*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm trying to find where I can buy that awesome desk/toy box combo built by Woody57. We had one for our 5 children 15 years ago and I want to buy three now for my grandchildren. I don't know what I'm allowed to put on here. But , please email me at [email protected] if you know where I can buy these from a store. I probably couldn't afford Woody's. Although, it is beautiful.


It's been seven years…has Woody passed on? Has ANYONE developed a plan for the Toy Box/Desk yet???


----------



## Baja (Sep 3, 2016)

musicman said:


> *Desk/toy box combo from Woody57*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm trying to find where I can buy that awesome desk/toy box combo built by Woody57. We had one for our 5 children 15 years ago and I want to buy three now for my grandchildren. I don't know what I'm allowed to put on here. But , please email me at [email protected] if you know where I can buy these from a store. I probably couldn't afford Woody's. Although, it is beautiful.


401253 order number at woodcraft. 8.95 plus shipping


----------



## Srw (Nov 26, 2016)

musicman said:


> *Desk/toy box combo from Woody57*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm trying to find where I can buy that awesome desk/toy box combo built by Woody57. We had one for our 5 children 15 years ago and I want to buy three now for my grandchildren. I don't know what I'm allowed to put on here. But , please email me at [email protected] if you know where I can buy these from a store. I probably couldn't afford Woody's. Although, it is beautiful.


I would like the plans for this as well
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Duracell (Mar 8, 2017)

musicman said:


> *Desk/toy box combo from Woody57*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm trying to find where I can buy that awesome desk/toy box combo built by Woody57. We had one for our 5 children 15 years ago and I want to buy three now for my grandchildren. I don't know what I'm allowed to put on here. But , please email me at [email protected] if you know where I can buy these from a store. I probably couldn't afford Woody's. Although, it is beautiful.


You can purchase the plans at ubild.com $8.95 Plan #763 Hope this helps

Regards


----------



## LtColV (Mar 14, 2017)

musicman said:


> *Desk/toy box combo from Woody57*
> 
> Hey,
> I'm trying to find where I can buy that awesome desk/toy box combo built by Woody57. We had one for our 5 children 15 years ago and I want to buy three now for my grandchildren. I don't know what I'm allowed to put on here. But , please email me at [email protected] if you know where I can buy these from a store. I probably couldn't afford Woody's. Although, it is beautiful.


Can I please get the plans for the desk/toy box combo?


----------

